# Keratosis Pilaris



## lulu0504

We had an appointment with the dermatologist at our local hospital on friday and he diagnosed Lilia as having 'keratosis pilaris' on her arms and legs and torso and 'keratosis pilaris rubra faceii' on her face.
This is a genetic condition which me and OH both suffer from mildly on the tops of our arms (although neither one of us was aware that it was KP until fri!) 
My concern is that the consultant told us that there is no cure for it and the only treatment is to use an extra strong moisturiser on her for life to ease the symptoms. I am not too fussed about her body but it is quite prominant on her face (looks a bit like baby acne as it is small red bumps all over her cheeks and rosacea as it causes a flushed appearance)

From what i have researched it seems that lots of people suffer with this but i don't want Lilia to have big spots on her face all of her life. I would love to find a miracle cream or something that would dramatically reduce the appearance of them but i doubt i'll find it. 

If im honest, it really gets me down and i know there are people who's children are far worse off with more severe illnesses and disfigurements but on a day to day basis it really affects us. One parent pulled their child away from her at softplay recently and said really loudly "come away from that little girl, you might catch her spots" :cry: and people are always commenting on her 'rosy cheeks' and asking if they can bring their child round to 'catch her chickenpox' :cry: 
These little comments really upset me which is why i'd love to at least be able to reduce the appearance slightly if not get rid of them.

any other sufferers have any tips?


----------



## cheeseface

i have this on my arms and legs ive found the only thing that really helps it is a cream called eucerin it has urea in it im not sure if its suitable for children maybe ask the doctor?also being in the sunlight tends to really clear it up.
i was told it was something that you never get rid of completely but it does ease up after time.
sorry shes getting such a hard time.:hugs:


----------



## lulu0504

Thanks for your pm and your reply hun, I really appreciate it. :flower: she was prescribed a cream called calmurid which is 10% urea and 5% lactic acid. Hopefully this will help then if you find urea helps. I may try the apple cider vinegar after reading that link you sent me, a lot of people have seen around 30-50% improvement.
Thanks again :hugs:


----------



## cheeseface

hope it works!


----------



## taperjeangirl

awww i wouldnt worry too much, Daisy has this too :)

My HV just said there wasnt much point in taking her to the docs because they wont give her anything :shrug:

I moisturize her twice a day, they don't seem to bother her at all and its like you say, there are children alot worse off that ours!

Should anyone happen to say anything again just tell them what it is that she has and explain it, we were told it was genetic too, but none of us have it so I assume it improves with age in some cases.


----------



## Tammie

Hi Lulu, I know exactly how you feel - my 18 month old daughter has been diagnosed with KP Rubra Faceii and I am not happy with just accepting that nothing can be done. The dermo just gave us a moisturizer and said it might go away when she is older. But the thought of her starting school with a red blotchy face is just horrible. Honestly, it is not much comfort to know that it could be worse. Please let me know if you have had any success with any treatment. 
From reading the internet I am going to try coconut oil on one cheek and maybe apple cider vinegar on the other (not sure about that one yet, sounds a bit harsh, will try it out on myself first).

anyway, all the best, would love to hear from you and exchange info about this stupid thing!

Tammie


----------



## taperjeangirl

I have been using baby Eye-Q vitimans and Oilatum cream and Daisys has cleared up loads!

Its still there but not as red :)


----------



## Tammie

Hi Daisy's Mama, does Daisy have it on her face as well? Have heard about the omega oils being good and just started given her them, will see what happens.

How long did it take before you saw an improvement? How much of an improvement exactly?

sorry for all the questions just really want to do something about this, I just noticed yesterday that it is starting on her arms.

Tammie


----------



## taperjeangirl

she does have it on her face, arms and tops of her legs.

I suppose it was within about a week and a half?

The improvement is mostly in the colour of it really, if you run your hand over her cheeks you can still feel it but the redness has gone.


----------



## Tammie

Thanks for your reply! It would be great to get rid of the redness, the spots aren't too bad (so far)! Definitely think the omega oils are good. Have a good weekend!


----------



## Poppykins_88

Hi there, my daughter was diagnosed with KP on her face and arms today by a child dermatologist at the hospital. She is 17 months old and has had it since 14 months. Her father and i both have it on our arms and i too have red blothcy cheeks so yes apparently it is genetic. 
The doc prescribed calmurid cream which I have used on her tonight and am anxious to wake in the morning to see any improvement( which I doubt overnight!! ) 
I just wanted to say that I feel your stress about the poor little things. It's awful when people notice and question what the 'rash' is.
I hope that it goes away for her over time. 
What was the apple cider vinegar treatment?

Thanks, any other suggestions we are willing to try anything.


----------



## Abz1982

Ohh I used to get this on my arms and back. My mum (she is neurotic) used to squeeze the wee hard bits out then put moisturiser on. It went away completely from about 12 - just last year.so 15 years. I was a very outdoorsey person from about 12 onwards and do think this helped

Oh has it on his upper arms and back. He exfoliates 2-3 times a week and it does seem to help.


----------



## Abz1982

Found this:

The Keratosis Pilaris line from DERMAdoctor is fantastic. Definately check out their website if you&#8217;d like to educate yourself further about KP. Highlights from their line include the famous KP Duty moisturiser. This combines the most effective KP treatments into one moisturiser; Glycolic acid to exfoliate, Urea to moisturise, Green Tea to soothe and a few other goodies to keep your skin calm, smooth and soft. This comes in a set with a body scrub too.


----------



## jane99

My son has this condition on his face, GP prescribed Calmurid. 

He only suffers it in the winter, due to the cold weather, literally as soon as he steps outside, his face flares up.

It disappears in the summer.


----------



## Eala

I only just heard about this but I'm certain my daughter has it. I have it too, though my husband doesn't. I'd never even heard of it till I was googling something else, and I was like "Oh hey, that's me! I didn't know bumpy arms weren't normal :dohh:"

My LO gets bumps on her face but they don't seem to go red at the moment. She's seeing the nurse pracitioner tomorrow so I'm going to ask about it then.


----------



## Claire788

I have this on my arms too, I'm guilty for picking the hairs out! the only time i've got rid of them is when I got mega sunburnt and they all peeled off for months! (not recommended btw lol) 

I always wondered whether laser hair removal would help... (not for kids!)


----------



## Cattia

Is it a type of eczema?If so, she will probably grow out of it on her own as she gets older. I have had sensitive skin for years and used to have terrible eczema when I was younger. One thing I have found that really makes a differnece is acupuncture. It's not everyone'scup of tea I know and not all acupuncturists will treat children but I found it really helps with skin, hayfever, allergies etc. My brother had terrible acne for over 10 years and was on every sort of cream and antibiotic going, and the acupuncturist had him acne free within 6 months of treatment.


----------



## Seraphim

Can I just say thank you!

I've seen tons of doctors and dermatologists and not one of them has given this name/cause - and it is EXACTLY what it is. I've just been googling for more info.

I've got awful scarring from it now, and I'd quite happily poke all their eyes out for telling me to go away and I'd grow out of it :growlmad:

While I was searching I found this, not sure if it's any use:
https://www.treatingkeratosispilaris.com/


----------



## Floralaura

Well, I read this thread from being nosey, clicked on the above link and diagnosed myself! I have this all over my legs and arms and have always been told it was eczema..my lega are still bumpy but my arms are flat but marked from where I have had it. DS has them too and now I know what it is I will try and sort out cream for him too to prevent marking, so thanks..x


----------



## BellaD3

My son was diagnosed KP on his cheeks last week at 8 months old, although he has shown symptoms for several months that I attributed to baby acne. It gets red and his cheeks look flushed and irritated. After researching endless hours, I am feeling a little discouraged. I just started him flax oil, fish oil (for babies) that has Vitamin A in it and will be cutting out gluten. I also have him on cleansing routine and moisturizer geared towards sensitive and very dry skin. I am sick to my stomach worried about his future and the possibility of kids making fun of him and what it could do to his self esteem. I know the original post was in 2010 so hoping that I can hear an update on your babies now and what has worked for you (or made it worse)? I am hoping to hear something encouraging. Thank you.


----------



## minties

I'm no help, but Sophie has it badly on her cheeks and upper arms. The doctor says just to moisterise 3 times per day and that she can try specialised creams when she is older.


----------



## Sini

DS, OH and I allhave it quite badly on arms, thighs and DS has it on his cheeks aswell.

Pure coconut oil rubbed on clean skin 2 times a day has made a big difference over a few weeks. 

Its natural and widely available as well and has multiple other purposes.

Winter/dry climate makes it more prominent.


----------



## minties

I'm a huge advocate of coconut oil but found it made Sophies a lot worse over the last year which sucks! I still use it on the rest of her body though.


----------



## sequeena

I've no advice but hugs :hugs:


----------



## Mrs Bee

Wow an old thread but that must be awful, especially the comments from other parents.... I have KP on my arms and even now people ask why I've got arm pimples.... Doesn't bother me as much as it used to in my teens. I've never tried any creams for it, in the summer my arms do look better than the winter when the spots look really red and angry on the tops of my arms


----------



## BellaD3

For the last week we have been doing coconut oil left cheek and right cheek Mustella cream. The right cheek looks worse but now I keep second guessing myself and wondering if it was always worse or if the coconut oil is irritating his poor little face. Just makes me feel so sad that I am not sure how I can help me overcome this. :( For every positive story that I read, I seem to find 3 negative. I know there are lasers for when he is much older to help with the redness but I want to find a solution now so he doesn't have to go through his early years with this condition.


----------



## MiniKiwi

Don't put coconut oil on KP. It's known to clog pores. I used coconut oil all over my skin for about six months, every day, and I can 100 percent say that my skin was MUCH worse with coconut oil (someone had recommended it because of it's moisturising and antibacterial properties).

Anyway, I have mild KP and so does my DD. I've seen dermatologists who say nothing will help. At the end of the day, the only thing that has helped was changing my attitude towards it. It really is no big deal and if a bit of bumpy skin is the worst of my problems then I am very lucky.


----------



## BellaD3

Thank you for your feedback. We have decided to stop the coconut oil on his face. Maybe it helps those with KP on the body but it just isn't working for us. I agree that things could be worse, but when your baby not only has bumps covering their cheeks that resemble acne but red blotches all over them as well that looks like rosacea, it's hard not to worry about it. I am just going to try and remain hopeful that it will clear as he gets a little older.


----------

